# ibc hamburg



## Anonymous (10 März 2002)

nur mal eine variante zu 0190-nummern, auch wenn es hier mehr um dialer geht. 
die firma ibc aus hamburg bot offenbar eine art abonnement übers fernsehen an. keine 0190-nummer, sondern eine ganz normale festnetznummer 040.... - irgendjemand hat aus geck (vermutlich auf einer party) von meinem telefon dort angerufen. tage später erfolgte dann ein anruf besagter firma, die behauptete gegen 1:00 nachts hätte ich dort angerufen und damit wären jetzt 139,- DM fällig. (allein mit dem anruf, hätte ich mich quasi verpflichtet für einen monat zu zahlen) die riefen tatsächlich jeden zweiten tag an (witzigerweise meldeten sie sich mit ibc, aber behaupteten immer wieder mit der firma ibc nichts zu tund zu haben) und schickten dementsprechende rechnungen. unter vorbehalt habe ich gezahlt. hat jemand erfahrungen mit ibc HH und wenn ja - wie sehen die rechtlichen chancen aus? :-?


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2002)

Ich habe auch schon davon gehört, daß teilweise kostenpflichtige Anrufe über normale Nummern abgerechnet werden.
Vorwiegend sollen das Sex-Lines sein. Die schicken dann anschließend eine Rechnung. Woher die Anbieter die Rechnungsdaten bekommen weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------

